# Dog insurance



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Getting dogs and cats insured in Portugal is not easy...or hasn't been in the past.
A spanish based company called *Protectapet* are now offering insurance in Portugal from a spanish based company.

Has anyone used them or come across them?

We are going to the UK this week to pick up our two rescue boxer puppies (all of 9 months old) and need to get them covered.

We lost our 11 year old boxer 4 months ago :-(

Siobhan


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

I looked at loads of pet insurers including protectapet. The problem is that they give silly limits like 1500 euros for each condition for life... in the UK I had unlimited vets bills with guaranteed renewal for life from petplan. Nothing like this exists here.

Protectapet were about the best but I didnt choose them becase of the comment when questioned about the limits of the policy... "the spanish tend to think that if a pet will cost more than that to repair its better to replace them".... very caring!

I have 3 dogs and decided not to bother... why pay for a policy with so many limits. ALL of them here either have a limit per year, or a limit per condition for life, or a clause that they can refuse renewal for conditions you claim on. Therefore I guessed for me its better to risk it and stump up the vets bills which are much less than the UK.

If you want a policy that covers you for little things go for it, but if you want lifelong peace of mind... you won´t get it in Spain (if anyone knows of anything decent please do let me know!)


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

The other thing is that here in Spain, vets bills don't cost the earth like UK vet bills do - and much of this is because there is no decent insurance so vets can't prey on the insurance companies, hence they can't charge the earth because the Spanish won't pay the earth.

So it is much more affordable - hopefully there will never be a huge outlay for you but then I have always been of the opinion if you can't afford vet bills then don't have a pet.... 

I don't have any pet insurance here either and have 6 dogs. My vet is great and treats them very well so definitely can't fault them


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

I'd agree with what Steve and Donz have said. Pet insurance in Spain just doesn't seem good value.... When you add up the premiums you would pay for your two dogs over the course of their lifetime, it would probably more than cover any claims that you are likely to have!
I was chatting to a neighbour who was moaning that his M&S pet insurance policy for his two dogs had gone up to £50 each per month! Goodness, you can insure yourself with private medical insurance for that....


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

lynn said:


> I'd agree with what Steve and Donz have said. Pet insurance in Spain just doesn't seem good value.... When you add up the premiums you would pay for your two dogs over the course of their lifetime, it would probably more than cover any claims that you are likely to have!
> I was chatting to a neighbour who was moaning that his M&S pet insurance policy for his two dogs had gone up to £50 each per month! Goodness, you can insure yourself with private medical insurance for that....


OUCH thats rediculous. I think in the UK I paid about 40 GBP per dog for the top policy that was unlimited cover for life. They did change it and put a cap on the amount you could claim per year but it was still a very high amount..just not comparable to the measly policies they offer here!


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

Yes in the UK my policy with a £7000 limit per condition averaged £15/dog/month AND one of those had quite a hefty claim on it for a big op

Depends on the dog type of course - quite heavy premiums for those with defined genetic conditions


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

Our Spanish vet was very good when our Westie developed cushings, the medication was very expensive and he only charged us at what it cost him as he couldn't understand why we just didn't have the dog put to sleep. Our dog has now had to be put to sleep due to complications, as has the vets dog who developed the same condition. Whilst the dog was on medication it was costing us over a 100 euros a month and extra with constant blood tests. We have decided not to have another dog ib Spain because of the pet insurance issues.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Well thank you all for your imput. I still have to make a decision but have just found that Millennium BCP bank here in Portugal have dog insurance, I think they are the only one to do it. €9.90 a month a lot less than that offered by either Ibex or protectapet!! And have just had an email from the latter in answer to my question about public liability... It is not included but in with Millennium!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I honestly think you're better off putting what you would have spent on insurance into a savings account each year. Hopefully you will never have to draw on it - and the chances are the insurers will find an excuse not to pay for what you actually need.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

steve_in_spain said:


> Protectapet were about the best but I didnt choose them becase of the comment when questioned about the limits of the policy... "the spanish tend to think that if a pet will cost more than that to repair its better to replace them".... very caring!


Isn't it the same with car insurance though? You can't put an insurance value on feelings. An animal is an animal, it is human sentiment that turns it into a "pet". And as we all know, the Spanish (and many other nationalities) think the Brits are over-sentimental about their animals.


----------

